# vstřícný



## cornejo

Dobrý den.

Jak se anglicky řekne "vstřícný". Je to přídavné jméno popisující element chování jedince v určitém okamžiku.

kontext: Peter byl velmi *vstřícný*, nabídl asistenci při připravování jídla a také navrhl pomoc, že nás zítra může vzít do města.

WRD uvádí "welcoming", ale to mě nepřijde moc správné, to je spíš ve smyslu "chovat se hezky k návštěvě v den příjezdu".

návrhy: helpful, down-to-earth, accommodating, solicitous, thoughtful

Děkuji.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, v daném případě by se hodily _helpful, _nebo _thoughtful _nebo i_ willing/ready to oblige* _nebo_ obliging.
_
*[ə'blaɪdʒ]/Cz a*blajdž*


----------



## werrr

Já bych zkusil *forthcomming*.

Vstřícný ale může mít více významů. Může to být někdo, kdo se vám snaží ve všem vyhovět, ale stejně tak to může být někdo, kdo vám vyjde vstříc jen na půl cesty. Takže jak to myslíte?


----------



## cornejo

werrr said:


> někdo, kdo se vám snaží ve všem vyhovět



Tak to myslím.


----------



## Kalžběta

I'm a native American English speaker. The world "obliging" would work here, but it feels old-fashioned to me. Maybe it doesn't in British English.

Personally, I would use the word "helpful." Or "thoughtful", "considerate." 

I do not think the word "forthcoming" works at all in this context. In both American English (probably British English too), forthcoming as an adjective describing a person implies, "I have some information that you do not have, and I am willing to give it to you." And it is slightly old-fashioned to use it to describe a person as well. Example: After the CIA agent tortured the KGB spy and got him to talk, he might say, "Thanks, you've been most forthcoming." Though that of course would be irony.

It's not old-fashioned to use "forthcoming" when you describe an object, in which case it means something that will happen very soon in the future. "In his forthcoming album, Eminem will continue to swear like a sailor." 

I probably would not use the word "cooperative" in the example you gave because it implies that you and the other person are cooperating on a project that you yourself initiated, or in which you yourself are the primary actor. "She's very cooperative. She always helps me dig in the garden." Cooperative can also mean willing to help, even if they aren't actually helpful. It can also mean that the person bends to your will, even if you aren't doing something constructive or positive. "The school bully told the boy to hand over his lunch money, and he was cooperative."


----------

